# Cool morning in Brandon Fla.



## griz400 (Dec 9, 2017)

Supposed to be around 43 or so in am. tomorrow , so I figured would be a nice morning to smoke some cheese since I will be smoking bacon tomorrow as well .. got some Colby, Gouda , Swiss, and pepper jack ... should be a good mixture for the holidays .. in Fla. , you have to take advantage of a cold front ... just will light the amnps and fill with hickory pellets, and put in the mes ...


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2017)

That should be just about ready for the holidays
Richie
My Bacon goes in the smoker next week


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 9, 2017)

Perfect timing for Christmas.
Gary


----------



## griz400 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks Richie, Thanks Gary, living in Fla. you have to take advantage of a cold front to do stuff like this .. Also Richie looking forward to seeing your bacon as well ..  after the holidays, will be making some belly bacon ..
Not making a great big batch of cheese, a nice sized batch, but a few different kinds makes it nice ....


----------



## griz400 (Dec 10, 2017)

well, turns out it is 39 degrees this am.. cold for me ....
everything is fired up and in, just using hickory in the amnps tray and no heat .. think I will run 4 hrs of smoke ... was 7:30 when I closed the door on the mes 












Colby,Gouda, Swiss and pepper jack 







game on ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2017)

Perfect day to smoke some cheese.
It's freezing cold down here this morning.
I have some bacon curing, wish it was ready to smoke.
Al


----------



## griz400 (Dec 10, 2017)

First peek at the cheese ... 2 hrs in now .. looks nice ...


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks good already
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Dec 10, 2017)

Cheese is all done ... 






Just took in the house ... now in fridge firming back up ... will vac pack after the game this evening .. thanks for watching ...


----------



## griz400 (Dec 10, 2017)

top left .. pepper jack .. top right .. Gouda .. bottom left (3) Swiss .. bottom right .. Colby .. 3 hrs total smoke


----------



## griz400 (Dec 10, 2017)

vacuum sealed for the holidays ... thanks for watching ....


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2017)

Jeff that will be a tasty treat for sure points for the color
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks Richie ..thanks for the point as well


----------

